
List of websites blocked in the United Kingdom - federicoponzi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_websites_blocked_in_the_United_Kingdom#Blocked_by_mobile_operators_and_ISP_network_filters
======
LinuxBender
There is also a git repo that many folks use to block various categories. [1]

[1] - [https://github.com/firehol/blocklist-
ipsets](https://github.com/firehol/blocklist-ipsets)

It's mostly IP addresses and networks. It contains a more complete list of
proxies, mentioned on the parent link on wikipedia.

